# snowplowing with lifted truck



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have an 05 f250 and about to put a 6in lift on it with 37's....I also have a brand new western mvp3 8.6 plow...anyone done this and have pics? Any problems?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, what's the height to the bottom of the mount right now


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

The two things that you're about to do are contradictory. The only way you're going to be able to make this work correctly is to drop your mount appx. 9" to keep the attack angle correct on the blade.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not sure on Western, but Fisher was no problem with modifying the plow side.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Which is more important to you? Looking cool, or making money?


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

The bottom of the mount is 15 in off the ground...stock suspension with 33's


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Think 19in is top of adjustment.

I've seen a pic where some weld on new horns on top of the existing ones on plow it self. 

Plowing with 37s assuming them to be 12in would suck.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Where would you find extra horns to weld onto the plow side?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Where did ya get the plow?
Or the mfg.

I guess the answer is , cool


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2022079 said:


> I guess the answer is , cool


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sawboy;2021906 said:


> Which is more important to you? Looking cool, or making money?


Looking cool and making money. Win/win.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

gtmustang00;2022098 said:


> Looking cool and making money. Win/win.


6" lift and 37's make looking cool, and making money two very separate things.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gtmustang00;2022098 said:


> Looking cool and making money. Win/win.


What did you win?
&
How do you plan on making money?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know Fisher used to make drop brackets for the truck side so I would assume Western did as well. My first call would be to your dealer to find out what, if anything, they can do for you


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Theres a guy here that has the exact setup the ok is trying to replicate. Problem is that he can't see what he's plowing, and doesn't fit in residential areas because of being unable to see what he's about to rip out. Uses it for commercial parking areas.

Puts a lot of stress on the trucks forward frame sector


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Looking cool and making money is a plus...I flip houses all year long so the plowing is just a side gig..don't get me wrong...I plow snow ALOT..I'm one of the main guys for my buddies commercial service


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

who are you trying to fool?
big wide tires are the #1 worst mood for a plow truck
a tall lift is #2. that is a fact, not my opinion.

your "friend" should lower your pay to match your lower output...jmo.

Function before fashion.
making $$$$ is cool.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2022114 said:


> What did you win?
> &
> How do you plan on making money?


I have landscaping business. Also plow with 12.5 wide tires. Duratracs. Love the set up.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Do you landscape in the winter?

You can use whatever you wish.
But a narrow tire is a mush better choice.

Your wide tire is a hinder in the snow and ice.

your truck can't carry enough weight to make them cut threw the snow to get to the traction.

I have a (Play) truck with 12.5 wide tires and they sux for plowing.

have fun:waving:
slip slide'en away.......


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2022132 said:


> Do you landscape in the winter?
> 
> You can use whatever you wish.
> But a narrow tire is a mush better choice.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I don't slip and slide, and this truck plows long steep uphill/downhill rural driveways.

To the original poster, I''m not sure how exactly the Westerns are, but if you want I can send pictures of my Fisher plow push frame.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

gtmustang00;2022133 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't slip and slide, and this truck plows long steep uphill/downhill rural driveways.
> 
> .


Who are you trying to fool?
yourself?

I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.

A narrow tire displaces the snow a wide tire floats on the snow, slips on ice more readily and hydroplanes in slushy conditions.
but you know all this....

not just an opinion.
"Narrower tires, better for snow, sink deeper because of their different proportions of length and width of the contact patch's shape. The edges of the patch along the sidewall lead to an almost vertical wall that lets the tire sink into snow; the front and rear edges of the patch at the tread lead to a very gradual slope, following the curvature of the tire, that buoys the tire. A narrow tire's contact patch is long and narrow, maximizing steep and minimizing sloping edges. This minimizes flotation and the tire sinks into the hard packed snow underneath where the tread's lugs can get a bite.. "


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnoFarmer;2022135 said:


> Who are you trying to fool?
> yourself?
> 
> I might have been born at night, but it wasn't last night.
> ...


I have used all sets of tires and I'm not dis agreeing with what you are saying. I'm just saying what I have works for what I do with the truck. I have used skinny tires that were complete garbage compared to the wide tires I have now.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

SnoFarmer;2022132 said:


> Do you landscape in the winter?
> 
> You can use whatever you wish.
> But a narrow tire is a mush better choice.
> ...


Depends on the tire honestly. All my plow trucks have skinny tall tires yes, but my personal has 33/12.5 duratrac and I've never had any issues with traction.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Not trying to fool anyone..and excuse me? My friend needs to lower my pay to match my output? You have no idea about the kind of work I do to comment like that..I can probably out plow you blindfolded..it's usually the big mouths that have no clue on what they are doing..and trust me I've worked with alot of idiots like that..as for the duratracs...very nice tire..my buddy has those on his cummins that we use to tow our 33ft snowmobile trailer to the UP...excellent traction..there are also other guys that plow with us with lifted trucks..with 37s and 35s that are 12.5s and have no issues at all..sometimes better traction that me..so maybe you need to learn more about driving your vehicle before bashing on others..and sure..I'd like to see some pics


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lol, Dieselplow82 pm me your email address and I'll send some pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

A couple points. 1st, with the insane amount of money that a new "truck" cost, it baffles me why so many people want to spend even more money to make them useless as trucks. 2nd, big tires = worn front end components. Lugging a plow around = worn front end components. Sounds to me like you will be spending the money you make plowing on new tie rods, ball joints and alignments. JMO


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Dieselplow82;2022140 said:


> Not trying to fool anyone..and excuse me? My friend needs to lower my pay to match my output? You have no idea about the kind of work I do to comment like that..I can probably out plow you blindfolded..it's usually the big mouths that have no clue on what they are doing..and trust me I've worked with alot of idiots like that..as for the duratracs...very nice tire..my buddy has those on his cummins that we use to tow our 33ft snowmobile trailer to the UP...excellent traction..there are also other guys that plow with us with lifted trucks..with 37s and 35s that are 12.5s and have no issues at all..sometimes better traction that me..so maybe you need to learn more about driving your vehicle before bashing on others..and sure..I'd like to see some pics


Whatever you need to justify it in your mind...
no issues, blindfolded..:laughing:
Your just to cool for me.
I'm sure your big tires and lift equals productivity....

Come talk to me when you have a life time working in the snow industry.
ie well over 32years working with snow.:waving:

there are those who don't want to learn..
I'm done wasting my time :waving:
see ya


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yep just another Mr know it all old timer..and there are those who simply know more than people like you who are to caught up in their old ways to understand new ways...those tend to be the failures..good luck spending your whole life shoveling just to buy a loaf of bread..see ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Thinking about those for my next set of tires,except 275/65/20

I usually buy the Goodyear AT/S, excellent tire.

For the record, my is "lifted abit" and......


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between bfg all terrain and the duratracs


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dieselplow82;2022162 said:


> I'm trying to decide between bfg all terrain and the duratracs


Do much off-roading? The duratracs are great but in mud they need to spin, fast. The BFG is better in mud but not as good in snow/ice as the duratrac. I've owned both, I personally prefer the duratracs. Only complaint is they are loud on cold wet pavement, not a big deal at all though.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

No offloading at all..just pulling a work trailer all year...snowmobile trailer..and snow plowing


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Dieselplow82;2022162 said:


> I'm trying to decide between bfg all terrain and the duratracs


I have the BFG AT, and they've never let me down, or had me stuck. Never tried the duratracks, but I have separate dedicated snow tires and summer tires for my non lifted brick.

Do what you like to do, and screw everybody else. Post pics of the truck when it's done being modded. I'm sure it will look great.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2022135 said:


> A narrow tire displaces the snow a wide tire floats on the snow, slips on ice more readily and hydroplanes in slushy conditions.
> but you know all this....
> 
> not just an opinion.
> "Narrower tires, better for snow, sink deeper because of their different proportions of length and width of the contact patch's shape. The edges of the patch along the sidewall lead to an almost vertical wall that lets the tire sink into snow; the front and rear edges of the patch at the tread lead to a very gradual slope, following the curvature of the tire, that buoys the tire. A narrow tire's contact patch is long and narrow, maximizing steep and minimizing sloping edges. This minimizes flotation and the tire sinks into the hard packed snow underneath where the tread's lugs can get a bite.. "


never had that problem. 
99% of the time i plow in 2 wheel drive. 
BFG 37X12.5X16.5 MT tires on the 88, and cooper AT-3 33X12.5X16 tires on the 02 and 04. 
they will easily push 12 inches of fresh snow with 8.5 ft plows, hubs locked and t-case in 2 wheel.
the 04 gets a gas powered welder on the flatbed for traction weight because the aluminum bed only weighs 210 lbs, the 88 and 02 get no added weight they weigh more than enough on their own.

used to use the BFG AT's but switched to the MT tires after having problems with sidewall splitting on the AT's
went to the cooper AT-3's for the newer trucks and love them.


----------



## Dieselplow82 (Dec 18, 2013)

2 of the guys have bfg at's on their f250 7.3s with tool boxes in the back and a diesel tank..they plowed most of the winter in 2wd


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

SnoFarmer;2022132 said:


> Do you landscape in the winter?
> 
> You can use whatever you wish.
> But a narrow tire is a mush better choice.
> ...


My first plow truck came with 33" tires & I knew right away I had to ditch them for smaller narrower tires for plowing. today I run 235 85 16s on my 99 2500 truck & they cut right through the snow like butter!


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Dieselplow82;2021855 said:


> I have an 05 f250 and about to put a 6in lift on it with 37's....I also have a brand new western mvp3 8.6 plow...anyone done this and have pics? Any problems?


I'm confused. Your first post is above, where you are clearly asking if there are problems associated with what you're proposing. Then as the thread develops, you are suddenly an expert with lots of experience.

Interesting


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sawboy;2022279 said:


> I'm confused. Your first post is above, where you are clearly asking if there are problems associated with what you're proposing. Then as the thread develops, you are suddenly an expert with lots of experience.
> 
> Interesting


Facebook would be my guess........


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BUFF;2022304 said:


> Facebook would be my guess........


What do you mean ?

Facebook ( if I joined )will enlighten my puney peanut brain, or make me want a truck lifted higher than the 3 inch lift I have now ??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

And we're off to the races!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well I think the pots on the stove and the spoons in it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Off to slow start


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait, Mark had said off to the races, I post and its gone


Edit, didn't know page 3 had started.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep up with the program Skippy...... There's bread money on the line.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is Bird ?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TJS;2022741 said:


> Where is Bird ?


Bite your tongue!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TJS;2022741 said:


> Where is Bird ?


Derailer....!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The padlocks on its way for this one.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

In all seriousness the only way to do this as stated before is have at least half inch thick plates made and have them welded to the plow A frame, not just slapping crap together either, gussests and some engineering will be needed to do it right. As stated before this puts a lot of stress on everything. I fixed a MM1 plow frame last year cause of a lift causing undue stress on it. This is real world experience talking and not just internet heresay. Oh and us old timers have a lot of experience. The problem is finding someone that will do this for you without liability issues.
T.J.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=161406&highlight=ozzy


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Time to pull it in a little..........

In my younger days I ran lifted vehicles with tires up to 17/40 on pickups and 14/36 on a Jeep CJ5. For going off road they where great when it came to floatation and slinging mud in the summer, in the winter they were great for staying on top snow when busting drifts. On the road they sucked, vehicle tended to wonder on roads with crowns or grooves/ruts, braking/stopping took longer, and fuel mileage dropped. As far vehicle maintenance goes, rods ends, ball joints/king pins, wheel bearings, steering boxes, steering stabilizers require replacing sooner. Also have to change ring and pinions so you don't burn clutches or auto tranny's.
All this to have a cool looking ride, I still like the looks of a truck with a lift but now it's minimal and tires are no bigger than 11/33. 
Work trucks are for making money, should be outfitted to be efficient and additional maintenance needs to be as minimal as possible. 
For plowing I run 235/85/16's with studs, most of the time I'm in 2wd.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ just another old guy stuck in the dark ages....
haven't you heard, the laws of physics have changed.
big wide tires are all the snizzel.
best traction, 
best looks and the lift......brings in the big bucks$$$$

it's all over facebook.

pull it in,:laughing: the horses have been let out to pasture.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2022765 said:


> ^ just another old guy stuck in the dark ages....
> haven't you heard, the laws of physics have changed.
> big wide tires are all the snizzel.
> best traction,
> ...


Yep just another FOG that hasn't kept up with the times/trends........:waving:
Funny thing my next house in going to be in a horse pasture, funny how things work out.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BUFF;2022771 said:


> Yep just another FOG that hasn't kept up with the times/trends........:waving:
> Funny thing my next house in going to be in a horse pasture, funny how things work out.



doesn't just it revive your faith in the younger generation, when they will not learn from the mistakes made in the past. Or listen to tried and proven methods.
They're just concerned with looking cool.
and how much $$$ will dad give me to build my play truck.

were screwed....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2022774 said:


> doesn't just it revive your faith in the younger generation, when they will not learn from the mistakes made in the past. Or listen to tried and proven methods.
> They're just concerned with looking cool.
> and how much $$$ will dad give me to build my play truck.
> 
> were screwed....


If had listened to my dad/elders I would have saved a lot of money and aggravation. Now it's my turn to be the FOG with my kids, I hope they've seen/learned enough from me to be wiser than was at that age.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sure am glad I'm not fat or old.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2022798 said:


> Sure am glad I'm not fat or old.


Well, that only leaves smelly and crankypants, and since I can't smell you through my computer.... I can only assume...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2022798 said:


> Sure am glad I'm not fat or old.


Hey Zippy the "F" stands for something other than Fat, go to your Facebook if you need help figuring it oot.........:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2022830 said:


> Hey Zippy the "F" stands for something other than Fat, go to your Facebook if you need help figuring it oot.........:waving:


Oh, so you have a rainbow bumper sticker?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2022834 said:


> Oh, so you have a rainbow bumper sticker?


Think your Facebook is broken........think of what the IRS try's to do to you every year come tax time and add "ing" to it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2022838 said:


> Think your Facebook is broken........think of what the IRS try's to do to you every year come tax time and add "ing" to it.


Same thing those rainbow types do. Lolol


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;2022834 said:


> Oh, so you have a rainbow bumper sticker?


ROTFLMAO !

You owe me a new computer keyboard.......:laughing::laughing:

Warning..... do not drink water / tea / or other beverages when Mark O is around....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Hahaha yea, now and then he gets one over the plate.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2022843 said:


> Same thing those rainbow types do. Lolol


Unlike those types I go for Tuna not mud.Thumbs Up


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

I come back after a few months off and this is one of the first posts I've read - some things will never change...

bottom line is do what you like. gather facts and make an educated decision. 2 undisputable facts are:
1) a narrower tire is better in the snow
2) plowing with a lifted truck puts huge strain on the frame, and plow trucks takes enough abuse as is.

I just shake my head when I see the monster truck with wide mud tires and a plow hung off the front end. but if it makes that guy happy, then so be it - it's not affecting me in any way. I would have one thing to say to all the guys who claim their truck plows great with 12.50" or 325mm wide tires - try a 235 or 245 snow tire out and you will be amazed how much better you're already great plow truck will perform. you are greatly limiting your truck's ability in the snow with a wide tire - that's a fact. but at the end of the day, it's your truck, your time, and your business - no one else's.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You have a lot of catching up before Bird returns

You know us Midwest guys know everything.... LoL


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

linckeil;2023110 said:


> I come back after a few months off and this is one of the first posts I've read - some things will never change...
> 
> bottom line is do what you like. gather facts and make an educated decision. 2 undisputable facts are:
> 1) a narrower tire is better in the snow
> ...


You must be a FOG.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

man, I do miss bird. I hope he's back with a vengeance this season.

At the risk of it making me an even greater "FOG", I don't know what a "FOG" is?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

linckeil;2023121 said:


> man, I do miss bird. I hope he's back with a vengeance this season.
> 
> At the risk of it making me an even greater "FOG", I don't know what a "FOG" is?


Well, I have definition and BUFF has a definition.

I think mine is funnier.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

linckeil;2023121 said:


> man, I do miss bird. I hope he's back with a vengeance this season.
> 
> At the risk of it making me an even greater "FOG", I don't know what a "FOG" is?


To make the censors happy...... Friggin Old Guy


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks for clearing that up! 

I've been on the skinny tire kick since I was a teenager. I had to leave the fat summer tires on my old jeep when I was 16, even though my father told me to put the skinny snows on if I was going to plow. I of course knew better than him (after all, he's a FOG) and ran the tires I thought looked cool. well luckily I caught on pretty quick. ever since then narrow tires go on as soon as the snow starts to threaten.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

*In before the lock*

My new rig :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

She'll be a stacking queen.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

No overheating problems either.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2023154 said:


> She'll be a stacking queen.


Direct lifts stack higher, but that's another topic.

The positive thing about a lifted truck is you can see over the banks along the road which is a bonus for safely exiting properties.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

k1768;2023159 said:


> No overheating problems either.


Without a trip edge, that transmission won't last no time


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2023224 said:


> Without a trip edge, that transmission won't last no time


A lift, big tires, and full trip plow....that transmission is toast.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Banksy;2023463 said:


> A lift, big tires, and full trip plow....that transmission is toast.


It could have a manual trans...........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2023485 said:


> It could have a manual trans...........


Doesn't matter.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

n/a.......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2023491 said:


> Doesn't matter.


Sure it does, do we need to have Cliff Clavin run through this with you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

"Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members..........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2023507 said:


> "Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members..........


:laughing::laughing: It's like you have the ESPN........


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

We went from plowing with a lifted wide tired truck to killen buffalo. Buff, is this whats for dinner tonite?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2023514 said:


> :laughing::laughing: It's like you have the ESPN........


Lol..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave;2023571 said:


> We went from plowing with a lifted wide tired truck to killen buffalo. Buff, is this whats for dinner tonite?


Buffalo, with a side of tire.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2023507 said:


> "Well ya see, Norm, it's like this... A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members..........


I thought this only referred to beer and Braun cells.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave;2023571 said:


> We went from plowing with a lifted wide tired truck to killen buffalo. Buff, is this whats for dinner tonite?





Mark Oomkes;2023573 said:


> Buffalo, with a side of tire.


Now guys lets keep on topic and save the off topic topics for the off topic threads, you know the rules...........:waving:


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, no need to keep this one going as some still can't seem to stay on topic 

anyway, time to move along...and TRY Thumbs Up not taking every thread off topic, c'mon fellas


----------

